#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Ξύλινα >  > > >  >  >  Σεισμική συμπεριφορά ξύλινων σπιτιών

## alexaras

Ποια η συμπεριφορά ξύλινης κατοικίας σε σεισμό. Εννοώ  με ξύλινο σκελετό, στύλους-δοκούς. Μία γενική απάντηση ζητάω σε σύγκρισή με κτίρια κατασκευασμένα από σκυρόδεμα ή χάλυβα.

----------


## Evan

γενικά ο σεισμός δεν βγαίνει κρίσιμη φόρτιση στα ξύλινα

----------


## alexaras

Αφού όμως έχουμε μικρότερες αδρανειακές δυνάμεις σημαίνει και μεγαλύτερες μετακινήσεις σωστά? Αυτό είναι καλό δηλαδή, ειδικά για το ξύλο?

Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό που είπε ο Εvan γιατί ο σεισμός δεν βγαίνει κρίσιμη φόρτιση στα ξύλινα?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## alexaras

Μεγαλύτερες μετακινήσεις είπα, αφού έχουμε μικρότερες αδρανειακές δυνάμεις.

----------


## alexaras

Άρα αφού έχουμε μεγαλύτερες μετακινήσεις πονάει λιγότερο η κατασκευή? Μικρότερες ροπές στις στηρίξεις?

----------


## alexaras

Μπερδεύτηκα.Πίστευα ότι μικρότερη μάζα= μικρότερες αδρανειακές δυνάμεις=μεγαλύτερες μετακινήσεις.

----------


## alexaras

Κατατοπιστικότατος.Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Ξυλινα Σπιτια

Μπορείς αν θες να δεις μια κατά το δυνατόν αμερόληπτη πειραματική μελέτη για την αντισεισμικότητα των ξύλινων κατοικιών εδω

----------

